# Boston Acoustic VS series mounting posts?



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I am trying to find mounting posts for a Boston Acoustic VS 325C. I have the wall mount bracket I just don't have the posts (that hold it to the speaker) and I can't seem to get anything to thread into the mounting ports. I remember not having them, in the box, when I first got the speaker. However I wasn't planning on wall mounting them so I didn't worry about it. Now, a few years later, things have changed.

If I can just get the specs. for the posts I can either make them or find a suitable alternative. I've tried every thread pattern I can imagine and nothing holds well enough for me to trust it. Even tried to pull one of the drivers to get a glimpse at what I'm dealing with but they are glued in. Besides, it's too nice a speaker for me to hack.:yikes: 

Just hoping someone can point me in the right direction.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Ken,
Have you tried contacting either the place where you bought the speakers or Boston Acoustics themselves? I'm sure something can be bought that will work.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

+1 with Tony. If that fails, I would get a thread guage (looks kinda like a key, a set will have multiple guages that you simple slide into the hole. The one that matches the thread design will be the one that determines the correct thread pattern) to make sure you are getting the correct bolt.

Here is one for $3.88.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Starrett-5-32-82-screw-thread-pitch-gages-gage-toolmaker-tool-/331427592400?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2a9fb8d0#ht_155wt_1105


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good points fellas. 
Try here also. 
http://www.bostonacoustics.com/US/Support/Pages/order-parts.aspx


----------

